# Disable folding mirrors geolocation



## NeoPhire (Dec 22, 2018)

When a friend of me was driving I was showing him the screens and all the interactions you can have with the settings. When we parked near my home he wetn through the settings for folding mirrors, and thought it was handy to click on the "Always fold the mirrors in on this location".

Now I have no clue how to disable that feature, since I want my mirrors at home when I want to reverse the car under the carport 
Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

When you're in the location which triggers the folding, you'll see the menu option to disable the auto folding. Same spot where you saw the auto-fold option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

If you have any questions check out i1Teslas YouTube channel he has a video on the auto fold mirror function


----------



## NeoPhire (Dec 22, 2018)

This sounds logical and also what I would expect, however, that option is not showing up. The place where the text is is just blank, no text at all there


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

NeoPhire said:


> This sounds logical and also what I would expect, however, that option is not showing up. The place where the text is is just blank, no text at all there


That's odd. I'm sure a factory reset will fix that.. Maybe last resort but a little thing like that would drive me crazy so I'd do it lol


----------



## NeoPhire (Dec 22, 2018)

Fixed! My language was Dutch, I switched to English which made the text shorter and showed the closing icon. In Dutch the text was too long and the icon was simply not visible 😊


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2019)

NeoPhire said:


> Fixed! My language was Dutch, I switched to English which made the text shorter and showed the closing icon. In Dutch the text was too long and the icon was simply not visible 😊


Good you got it fixed!! I'd report this to Tesla maybe as a bug report!! Now that's some deep thinking and problem solving!


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

See, I love the windows folding in when I pull into my driveway.

What I'd like is a popup button to manually unfold the mirrors if I want to when I'm pulling out, so I'm not forced to rely solely on the backup camera and be totally blind to what's happening on the sides of the car.

What would be even better would be to add both rear-facing side cameras to the display in addition to the backup camera, so I wouldn't have to care about mirrors at all.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

JeopardE said:


> What would be even better would be to add both rear-facing side cameras to the display in addition to the backup camera, so I wouldn't have to care about mirrors at all.


This is genius! I'd give you ten thumbs up if I had them.


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

JeopardE said:


> See, I love the windows folding in when I pull into my driveway.
> 
> What I'd like is a popup button to manually unfold the mirrors if I want to when I'm pulling out, so I'm not forced to rely solely on the backup camera and be totally blind to what's happening on the sides of the car.
> 
> What would be even better would be to add both rear-facing side cameras to the display in addition to the backup camera, so I wouldn't have to care about mirrors at all.


Just think of all the curbed wheels that would save


----------

